# 79 acres For lease for the 2013 deer season



## Cabinetman (Jul 20, 2012)

79 acres that is currently for sale. would be willing to lease it out for the upcoming 2013 deer season
Existing food plots (2) have been grown over for 2-3 years could be brought back or simply left alone for bedding/cover also has 3 loading decks that could be used for camp sites or could be worked into food plots as well.
Tract has road frontage on 2 different roads so you could access it with different winds.

Also has 2 hardwood draws with some mature acorn producing oaks.

Has a small holding tank that gets a good bit of use in the hot early season.

Good road system to access most of the property might need a little work here and there mostly tree cutting and trimming.Has gate at the road and culverts at the drains.

Has established mineral sites that have been used for several years.

Planted pines 26 years old have been thinned once,and has open rows for shooting lanes.

Property is located 2-3 miles across the jackson county line near ILA off Jot em down road near the intersection of John Pruit rd (dirt)

It is 12 miles form the banks crossing exit on 85 and 441

I think it is about 20-22 miles from athens

Price is $1500 for the. 20 13 season
call Mike at (678)300-4733 with any questions or concerns


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 20, 2012)

I would be interested but 1500 is high, i hunt the hunt club thats on bond road, a couple hundred yds from your property


----------



## Cabinetman (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks Woody's campfire talk

Thanks GON


----------



## Cabinetman (May 3, 2013)

Land is available for the 2013 deer season 79 acres $1500

Food plots are nice thanks to last years leasors

Call or text 678 300 4733 

Thanks Mike


----------



## aostrander (May 12, 2013)

Is this land still for lease?


----------



## Cabinetman (May 14, 2013)

I have received a deposit on this lease .

If your interested respond and if anything falls thru I will contact any interested parties in the  order they are in

Thanks woodys and the GON


----------

